# walnut logs



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all. I am posting this hoping for a little help. I just had a load of firewood dropped off yesterday, and the guy who delivered it saw my shop and asked if I was interested in some walnut logs that he has. There are 5 logs 8' long and between 12-14" diameter. They are straight and fairly clear of knots. What is a fair price to pay for these? I assumed there is just over 200bf in the lot.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I think the generally accepted rule is there are 500 bft in a cord...walnut does not make very good firewood, his business (nor do small walnut logs make very good lumber, sawmill business). What did you pay for the cord delivered, assuming you bought a full cord ? $100 ? The unsplit delivered "firewood" walnut would be worth $40 if they were nice...


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2007)

$100.00 for a full cord of seasoned fire wood delivered . It cost 3-4 times that here where I live.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Richard said:


> $100.00 for a full cord of seasoned fire wood delivered . It cost 3-4 times that here where I live.


That is why I asked. It varies, around here it's not hard to find it for less than $125 a full cord...some are charging more/some less. I have seen it advertised for $200+. I don't deal in firewood (probably give 15-20 cords a year away as sawmill slab) so I don't know the exact price.

Without seeing a log I could not give a price as a sawlog so I shot a lowball...A guy sure can't afford to pay veneer prices for sight unseen from a "firewood cutter"


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Daren. A cord around here normally goes for $300+. I figure that I'll tell him $100 delivered( he is driving 1 hour each way). If he wants to do it then great, but I don't really need the wood. I can get it milled for .25 cents bf, so it will only cost around $50 to mill. Thats under $2 a bf for it if the logs are decent.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Whatever works for you Julian, go for it. I just ran into a tree service buddy of mine, he is in town working for the city removing a couple hollow maples. I asked what he charged for firewood and he said $125 a cord delivered, he raised his prices this year, so I was not too far off. He dumps loads of walnut in my yard like this BTW


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice load of walnut! What are your prices on walnut lumber, green or dried? I might just have to use this as an excuse to come down and meet you.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

My "price list" is a wide range and hard to explain without looking at the lumber in person(which is why I rarely try to do it). $2.75 bft will get a guy some dry walnut. I have some air drying (not dry yet), some air dried and some kiln dried. The wider and clearer it is the more it costs. Stuff like this 8" wide FAS is gonna be in the $5 neighborhood, its perfectly clear.









But I also try to keep stuff around a guy may not find elsewhere like live edge slabs...These are 24"+ wide and worth a good deal more to the right buyer


----------



## kentuckytwostep (Nov 20, 2008)

Daren stop it :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie: I feel like one of my dads hounds when they are on a rabbit trail.


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Dude, that looks sweet !!! 

I am just drooling on my keboard and 5top wrk1nn:stuart:


----------

